# Synagogue Worship



## JML (Sep 14, 2009)

The Jews in Jesus' day obviously sang Psalms during worship and most would agree that there were no instruments in the synagogue but only in the Temple. So were the Psalms chanted or sung to tunes during synagogue worship? If they were not sung to tunes, when did the practice of putting them to a certain tune come about? Thanks for the information.


----------



## JML (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anybody have any information on this?

Mr. Winzer?


----------



## yeutter (Oct 9, 2009)

I am also interested in this question. Matthew 26:30 and Mark 14:26 tell us that Jesus and the disciples sang in private worship. I have always presumed they chanted the Psalms. Is their any evidence as to the nature of Psalm singing in the synagogue?


----------

